# Fashion Blogging | Photography 101



## tovogueorbust (Nov 21, 2013)

Though I have minimal formal education in photography, three years of blogging has given me a very steep learning curve in Photography 101. I'm sharing some of my favourite tips today on my blog to hopefully inspire my readers to do as I did and shoot as much as possible, challenge themselves and delve into photography as a passion! 

See it here and check out my free downloadable cheat sheets: To Vogue Or Bust | A Vancouver Style Blog by Alexandra Grant: Blogging 101 | Photography


----------



## glun (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice keep it up!


----------

